# Good Source For Citric Acid?



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I prefer to use citric acid in my tomatoes instead of vinegar or lemon juice when I can them. I'm having a heck of a time finding it locally, which is unusual.

All of the places I've checked online are expensive. Does anyone have a site to recommend?

Thanks!

Carol


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I usually get mine on Ebay. But you have to buy the larger amounts. I use it for canning and taking rust off of tools and things when I restore them.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I get it at the Amish Store - I am not sure in Pa where you are located- but if it is too far- I can get some on my next trip and mail it to you?
It is super duper cheap!


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I get mine at the Indian Grocery Store. 

I have no idea why they carry it - I've never seen it in an Indian recipe, and I don't know any Indian people who use it.


----------



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

I got some with a cheese making kit at New England Cheesemaking. I know they sell it separately; $5.95 for 8 oz. And no GMO for those concerned.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Becka03 said:


> I get it at the Amish Store - I am not sure in Pa where you are located- but if it is too far- I can get some on my next trip and mail it to you?
> It is super duper cheap!


I'm in Lancaster County. What store do you go to? I checked at Goods and Weavers and a few of the larger grocery stores. I'm thinking maybe Kauffman's or Shady Maple?

And thanks for the thoughtful offer!

Carol


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

TNHermit said:


> I usually get mine on Ebay. But you have to buy the larger amounts. I use it for canning and taking rust off of tools and things when I restore them.


Can you explain how to use it for the rust on tools? I have a 19 yr old who loves to leave my tools laying around where they get rained on, ugh

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I buy it bulk at the health food store. Best price I can find @ $9 a lb.

We use it in our dishwasher.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I buy it bulk at the health food store. Best price I can find @ $9 a lb.

We use it in our dishwasher.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

my3boys said:


> I'm in Lancaster County. What store do you go to? I checked at Goods and Weavers and a few of the larger grocery stores. I'm thinking maybe Kauffman's or Shady Maple?
> 
> And thanks for the thoughtful offer!
> 
> Carol


We go to Peights in Belleville pa- it is about 40 minutes from us- but it is worth it for the coldcut prices and the spices- i can get bulk spices nothing is more than like 99 cents a lb for spices- most less- I will check for citric acid next time I go- honestly I would mail it to you- it has got to be cheaper for me to pick it up and send it to you than you buying it online~!


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Becka03 said:


> We go to Peights in Belleville pa- it is about 40 minutes from us- but it is worth it for the coldcut prices and the spices- i can get bulk spices nothing is more than like 99 cents a lb for spices- most less- I will check for citric acid next time I go- honestly I would mail it to you- it has got to be cheaper for me to pick it up and send it to you than you buying it online~!


Let me check around a little more, and if I still can't find it, I just might take you up on that! 

I'll pm you.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi my3boys
Try http://www.soapgoods.com/Citric-Acid-p-557.html
Citric Acid is 1.5 Lb ($3.81 per lb) $ 5.72 

or
http://www.amazon.com/NOW-Foods-Citric-Powder-Pound/dp/B0017WFX6G
Price: $27.14 ($0.34 / oz) & this item ships for FREE with Super Saver Shipping. that $5.428 per Lb


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Mountain Mick said:


> Hi my3boys
> Try http://www.soapgoods.com/Citric-Acid-p-557.html
> Citric Acid is 1.5 Lb ($3.81 per lb) $ 5.72
> 
> ...


Thank you Mick!


----------

